# Free canoe mold stations and strongback



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I am in the process of moving and have a strong back and mold stations for a 16 foot cedar stripped prospector. I live in grayling and don't want to haul it. If you want to build a cedar strip canoe come get it. I ll give you the plans for it also. I even have some cedar strips you can have.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is what the prospector looks like when finished


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

This offer has ended


----------

